# Best Chain saw for under $1200.00 to buy for cutting trees once a month or so, not every week?



## jolj (Aug 11, 2022)

I got my own Ideals, but you guys/gals do more knowledge than I do, so am asking your HO.
No fighting, no wrong answer, just what you would buy & why.
The last three saws I bought where on sale & less than $350.00 & wore out in a year.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 11, 2022)

I started out with a 10-10 Automatic and a ProMac700 , both very capable saws and both under 200.00 . At 54cc and 70cc they cut firewood and dropping trees for me for 2 years.
My interest in chainsaws expanded to many models and makes but the old American magnesium saws are extremely reliable and there's literally millions of them out there that require basic maintenance skills to go back into service. Now there's specialist who will even work them over for you.
With as little as you'll be using a saw thats the direction I went, and is my suggestion.


----------



## Bubster (Aug 11, 2022)

Not sure what size trees you are cutting,but I wouldn't trade my Husky 545 for a smoked brisket.


----------



## jolj (Aug 11, 2022)

Sorry I should have said 16 to 20 inch bar is what I use & need.
I did own one 12(???) trimming saw 25 years ago for landscaping, but it was go big or go home business..
With two small children, I went home & retired from a plant after 38 years.


----------



## mbrick (Aug 11, 2022)

$1200? That's a nice budget. I'd probably think about a 572xp.

But you could also probably spend a bit less on a little less displacement like a 562xp. Just get any pro saw and it will last longer than what you have buying.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 11, 2022)

Are you mostly bucking logs, or brushing/limbing too? IMO the Stihl ms400 is one helluva "all around" saw that does everything pretty well...the weight of a really lightweight 60cc saw, but the power of a 70cc saw. Mine probably gets the most use out of the 11 or so saws I own.


----------



## sundance (Aug 12, 2022)

It would be helpful to know what the last three saws were. 
Personally I'd suggest an Echo CS-590. Gets good reviews.
Why spend a bunch of money if you can meet the need for less?


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

I’d buy another ms462c again in a heartbeat, Not sure if they’re under $1200 anymore though. The ms400c does sound like a beast too.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Aug 12, 2022)

I would also be interested to know what the other saws were that you wore out in a year...and what do you mean by 'wore out'? 

Even a Poulan should go more than a year assuming you keep the chain sharp and maintain it. I mean, I have one I got for free that was pretty well used, cleaned the carb, and I've probably got 40-50 tanks through it which is at least 20 hours on it and it's not 'wore out'.

People that I've seen go through saws like going through underwear are running them with dull chains and reefing on them constantly. They get them real hot and cause all sorts of problems. Plus, most of them don't keep the air filter clean or do other general maintenance items either...so...it's a recipe for disaster. 

Any chainsaw run with a dull chain for extended periods is not going to last long. If you're not touching up your chain every 2-3 tanks of fuel, you're running a dull chain.


----------



## jolj (Aug 12, 2022)

mbrick said:


> $1200? That's a nice budget. I'd probably think about a 572xp.
> 
> But you could also probably spend a bit less on a little less displacement like a 562xp. Just get any pro saw and it will last longer than what you have buying.


I do not have to spend that much, just will not spend more.


----------



## jolj (Aug 12, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Are you mostly bucking logs, or brushing/limbing too? IMO the Stihl ms400 is one helluva "all around" saw that does everything pretty well...the weight of a really lightweight 60cc saw, but the power of a 70cc saw. Mine probably gets the most use out of the 11 or so saws I own.


The local guy said he had a MS391 with 20 inch bar for $689.99.
HUSQVARNA 572 XP® $1,169.99 on the web.​


----------



## jolj (Aug 12, 2022)

ElevatorGuy said:


> I’d buy another ms462c again in a heartbeat, Not sure if they’re under $1200 anymore though. The ms400c does sound like a beast too.


That just over the top at $1300.00 with a 25 inch bar. But it would be hard to choke that beast down.


----------



## jolj (Aug 12, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Are you mostly bucking logs, or brushing/limbing too? IMO the Stihl ms400 is one helluva "all around" saw that does everything pretty well...the weight of a really lightweight 60cc saw, but the power of a 70cc saw. Mine probably gets the most use out of the 11 or so saws I own.


Small trees under 25 inch mostly, limbs, shrubs & firewood. I would just go by price, get a extra bar & chain, oil.
But I am on this site, so I thought "Talk to the pro's, see what they would buy."
Clearing fence line, removing shade trees, no real timber.
I may get a small saw for limbing later, to old to use shear on 2.5 limbs & at $100.00, a saw makes sense.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 12, 2022)

jolj said:


> That just over the top at $1300.00 with a 25 inch bar. But it would be hard to choke that beast down.


Of course slightly used saws could be bought on here for hundreds less.


----------



## jolj (Aug 12, 2022)

I am not one to trust new stuff on the net, forget used. I have been burned before & I can get by with a smaller saw for what I am doing.


lone wolf said:


> Of course slightly used saws could be bought on here for hundreds less.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 12, 2022)

jolj said:


> I am not one to trust new stuff on the net, forget used. I have been burned before & I can get by with a smaller saw for what I am doing.


So go buy a new Stihl Pro series saw it should last you a long time.


----------



## Dolphus Raymond (Aug 12, 2022)

A Stihl MS362 is a beast at around $800.00. Best saw I ever owned. My old Mac Pro Mac 700 while heavy and loud was a beast as well.


----------



## Sawdust Man (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm very impressed with my Stihl ms400 been running professional chainsaws since the early '90s and the ms400 was the one saw that really surprised me with it's performance right out of the box!
My suggestions are:
Stihl MS400
Echo CS620p
Husqvarna 562xp
In that order.....
The husky has the best handling, the echo quite a bit less expensive than the other two while performing right up there with the husky, the Stihl is the lightest and out cuts both the other saws hands down!

This is all just one guys opinions.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 12, 2022)

jolj said:


> The local guy said he had a MS391 with 20 inch bar for $689.99.
> HUSQVARNA 572 XP® $1,169.99 on the web.​


The 391 is fine for occasional use, but if you're willing to spend the money, the 400 is twice the saw as the 391. I think the 400 is still under $1k.

If you really want to spend less money, the Echos are good options. Like other's have said, either the 590 or the 620. The 620 is the more "pro" of the 2, but they both have mag cases rather than the plastic clamshell of the Husky/Stihl homeowner grade saws. I'd sooner get an Echo 620 than I would a Stihl 391, and I think they have comparable prices.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 12, 2022)

562xp hands down.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 12, 2022)

I have heard many good things on the value of the 620 Echo, if new is the only choice.


----------



## jolj (Aug 12, 2022)

Sawdust Man said:


> I'm very impressed with my Stihl ms400 been running professional chainsaws since the early '90s and the ms400 was the one saw that really surprised me with it's performance right out of the box!
> My suggestions are:
> Stihl MS400
> Echo CS620p
> ...


I like stihl, used a small Echo, never used a Husqvarna, nor have I heard any bad things about them.


----------



## sundance (Aug 12, 2022)

I reckon I missed the whole theme here. BEST under $1,200, not best value for intended use. Certainly the high dollar pro saws are the "Best". Most appropriate is debatable but not the OP's question. I'll withdraw my thought on the Echo CS-590 as it clearly doesn't meet the criteria.


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 12, 2022)

$1200 seems like a very worthy budget. All my saws were bought new in 2009-2010, didnt pay near that much per saw.
Echo CS530 18” bar $400 ish
372XPW 24” bar less than $740 del.
365 Special PHO $500 delivered
346XP 18” bar $535-ish local dealer
fully adjustable carbs, no electronics. Saws prices must be out of site.


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Aug 12, 2022)

After running 20 different stihl and husqvarna saws i have been using the newer stihl 400 the most with a 20" light bar, handles great, not too heavy (572xp is heavier and it feels just a tad heavier than the 550xp Mk2) so that is my vote but pick up some saws and test them out. when cold, mine burps ats in 4 pulls every time, wish it was 3 pulls, but oh well, each saw is differnent. never any issues with one pull when hot and don't need to mess with any choke lever to restart. Granted i was a big fan of the original stihl 440 10mm and this one is the closest i've found in weight and power but much less vibes. If i was on a budget i'd prob get the Echo timberwolf or used Makita 6421 from home depot.


----------



## fields_mj (Aug 12, 2022)

I have 6 saws, all pro grade, from 45cc to 93cc and I don't have $1200 in them combined. 

If you're felling trees that are in the 25" range, I'd recommend a pro grade 60cc saw from any of the name brands like Stihl, Husqvarna, Jared, dolmar, echo, ect. The reason I'd go with a pro grade is to keep the weight down. I'd also look for a used 45 to 50cc pro saw for limbing to keep the weight down there also. I know you don't want to used, but you need 2 saws. You're going to get one pinched at some point, and you'll need the second. Good pro grade saws are durable and repairable. Good homeowner grade equipment is repairable, but many people won't bother, and they are a riskier buy on the used market.


----------



## jolj (Aug 12, 2022)

sundance said:


> I reckon I missed the whole theme here. BEST under $1,200, not best value for intended use. Certainly the high dollar pro saws are the "Best". Most appropriate is debatable but not the OP's question. I'll withdraw my thought on the Echo CS-590 as it clearly doesn't meet the criteria.


You did not miss it, I not being a timber man, did not think anyone would bring the big saws in, but that was because I set the budget to high.
I set it high in hopes that I would not miss a good saw, but 25 inch bar is bigger than anything I ever used & we cut up a 48 inch radius tree in the swamp. It was beside the road for many year, we cut for three days, two saws & three loaders to get it out of the way.
We used a 20 inch bar and large bow saw, with a back up bow saw.
I know so little about big saws, that why I ask for Your Opinion, think got the thing straight now. 
Thanks for the insight.


----------



## MiserblOF (Aug 12, 2022)

I'd go with an Echo 50 or 60 cc saw and keep the change. I have three Echo saws, about 35, 15 and 5 years old. All work very hard for some time and they sit around for a long time. All still work very well. Stihls are things of beauty, to be sure, and Husqvarna pro level saws are very nice, but for what I do, cutting and splitting firewood for personal use, the Echos will outlive me.


----------



## jolj (Aug 12, 2022)

MiserblOF said:


> I'd go with an Echo 50 or 60 cc saw and keep the change. I have three Echo saws, about 35, 15 and 5 years old. All work very hard for some time and they sit around for a long time. All still work very well. Stihls are things of beauty, to be sure, and Husqvarna pro level saws are very nice, but for what I do, cutting and splitting firewood for personal use, the Echos will outlive me.


At 62, my new saw will out live me, 1) I will not wear it out. 2) my trees are not so big.


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Aug 12, 2022)

Echo 7310P 800$ 73cc great saw extremely reliable


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Aug 12, 2022)

lone wolf said:


> So go buy a new Stihl Pro series saw it should last you a long time.


I bought stihl saws my whole life had a 661c shear a crank at 3 months 1 day put around 60 gallon of gas through it and sthil said I’m a logger and I should be able to buy a new saw every 3 months at 1300$ a rip needless to say I have not nor ever will buy another again so I wouldn’t recommend stihl.


----------



## Bubster (Aug 12, 2022)

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> I bought stihl saws my whole life had a 661c shear a crank at 3 months 1 day put around 60 gallon of gas through it and sthil said I’m a logger and I should be able to buy a new saw every 3 months at 1300$ a rip needless to say I have not nor ever will buy another again so I wouldn’t recommend stihl.


60 gallons of gas?


----------



## Bubster (Aug 12, 2022)

Bubster said:


> 60 gallons of gas?


I misread what you had wrote.I took it as 1 day you put 60 gallons of gas through it.That was doing some cuttin lol


----------



## JPCalifornia (Aug 12, 2022)

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> I bought stihl saws my whole life had a 661c shear a crank at 3 months 1 day put around 60 gallon of gas through it and sthil said I’m a logger and I should be able to buy a new saw every 3 months at 1300$ a rip needless to say I have not nor ever will buy another again so I wouldn’t recommend stihl.


That sucks! 

All of the saw makers have a dud leave their factory from time to time. I recently purchased a Husqvarna 550XP M2 that fortunately identified itself as a dud right away, and they replaced it with a great one. RE 661’s - my non-mtronic 661 has been virtually flawless, and I believe the 661CM tends to run lean as a general rule. A man line yourself, as a production logger, could easily put one of these on full tilt. 

What saws are you running now as an alternative?


----------



## Mad3400 (Aug 13, 2022)

I've got a good size collection of saws as of most of us on the forum, I buy all my saws used for 1/2 the original price or less.

The two I grab 95% of the time are the Mac 10-10A & MS261.

I've put countless hard hours on these two machines and they've held up great, just keep the chain sharp and maintained.

Also good power (especially when modified) and lightweight.

Hope this helps,

Mad3400


----------



## jolj (Aug 13, 2022)

You are in timber country, this is what the used market looks like here.

"Saws have been stored and needs a little work. Mccollough 160 has a 16 inch bar $125 ,Sears 358 has a 18 inch bar $150. Both $250"

Poulan 2150 Super Clean Chainsaw 16" with Chainsaw Case Been inside in the closet for years.. was working when I parked it.. I am a lady and used to have a farm..I did not use this but a couple times and injured my back.. It is super clean. You will need to put the fluids back in it and tune it up to crank.. But, I know it will give someone good service.. Emptying the nest.. It needs to go.. no gimmicks no codes.. give me a call or text and come get it.. $75 CASH 

Stihl 031AV chainsaw great running saw has lots of power. Does not include bar and chain. I ran this with a 20 inch bar and it cut great.

Have an 18" Ryobi chainsaw for sale. It's essentially brand new with the cas, instructions, and tool, but I did run it one time to make sure it cuts good. The pictures will show the condition of it. It sells new for $219, but I'll take $110 for it, firm. I'm about one mile from the Irmo boat ramp at Lake Murray. Thanks for looking.

Like new Craftsman S160 16" chainsaw, used for small job no longer need. Chain is very sharp. Can meet you in Blythewood SC. Email me via REPLY button. $160 of best offer.

18" chainsaw, 42cc, runs but needs a little work - probably carburetor - original owner - case included 
Poulan 260 Pro Chainsaw - $55​
Poulan 14" 33cc Chainsaw - $69 (WEST COLUMBIA) Pawn​
Poulan P3816 16" Chainsaw - $89 (WEST COLUMBIA) pawn shop​


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 13, 2022)

jolj said:


> You are in timber country, this is what the used market looks like here.
> 
> "Saws have been stored and needs a little work. Mccollough 160 has a 16 inch bar $125 ,Sears 358 has a 18 inch bar $150. Both $250"
> 
> ...



If your in Columbia I'm right above you in Fair field county. If you want a decent used saw let me know. 
None of the saws you listed would be on my list ,right there.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Aug 13, 2022)

After reading all the other posts I’d say the site has gotten to you and you don’t need a pro saw or need to spend $1200 honestly. A 25” bar will take down a seriously large tree and it doesn’t sound like you need that. I just ran my ported 261 and my 462 yesterday. They make me smile every time, sounds like you can get away with a 50cc saw. Maybe a 60cc if you want some more power and weight. Have you looked at an echo 501p? That’s a light pro 50cc that will pull a 20 if needed. Otherwise a cs590 echo will pull more but they’re heavy and not a pro saw. I ran a 590 with a 20 for 3 years, it worked great. I sold it and got almost all my money back out of it after buying my 462. The 462 cost a lot more but is lighter than the 590 and has way more power. I knew I wouldn’t pick it up again after running that 462 though. I’d really think about what you need and really want to spend. At 62 I’d want a lighter setup. The 501p will be the cheapest light weight saw new but a ms400/462 are the lightest for more power but cost way more than the 50cc echo. Ask yourself what you really need. Again I’d buy the 462 again in a heartbeat!


----------



## soloz2 (Aug 13, 2022)

I've been felling, limbing, and bucking dead ash with my MS261c and absolutely love it. Just got a ms400c and it's simply amazing. Both would suit your needs. The 261 would be right at home with a 16-18" bar and max of 20, while the 400, would run a 24" from time to time with authority. The 3/8" chain stays sharp a bit longer than .325 so it's a little nicer in that regard. That's my only complaint is I feel I'm touching up the chain every tank of fuel on my 261, but that could also be my lack of sharpening skills too.


----------



## Czed (Aug 13, 2022)

Nightrouge in asia sells new oem lowtop Husqvarna 372s for 800.00 iirc 
that's what I'd personally buy for a one saw plan.
He also has new oem 288s for 1200.00 iirc


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Aug 13, 2022)

Any professional saw in your price range and 60cc+ will do what you want it to do and do it for a long time as long as it's maintained properly. 

Pick the brand that you have the most dealer support for in your area.


----------



## Husky77 (Aug 13, 2022)

jolj said:


> I got my own Ideals, but you guys/gals do more knowledge than I do, so am asking your HO.
> No fighting, no wrong answer, just what you would buy & why.
> The last three saws I bought where on sale & less than $350.00 & wore out in a year.


so your cheap saws didnt work out, lifes a learning curve. Personally I have huqvarna 254 that I had in 1980's and still runs like a swiss watch and cuts anything I can throw at it. Recently I picked up a husqvarna 365 and that quickly became my favourite saw which can handle anything I come across. I would say look for a good one of these it will cost less than your new saws on sale that dont last. These are pro saws and you will notice the difference. I am in the uk so s/h prices will be different but you get the idea.


----------



## fields_mj (Aug 13, 2022)

I wouldn't give $25 for all the saws on your list combined. At 62, my personal recommendation would be an MS261 with a 16" or 18" bar, but that may be because I don't have any experience with the other brands. It's on the small side for felling and bucking 25" trees, but it's light weight with plenty of power for that bar. The comparable home owner version is the 251 which weighs basically the same, but the 261 has 33% more power and will last a heck of a lot longer. 

Normally the recommendation is to go with a saw that has good dealership support in your area, but I go the other direction in this regard. I've been to half a dozen Stihl dealerships in this area, and none are worth a darn. They can sell a new saw just fine, but they literally can't diagnose a worn out sparkplug. Stihl and Husqvarna Pro grade saws are easy to work on, and spare parts are easy to find. With a little mechanical aptitude and support from here and YouTube, you can fix about anything.


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Aug 13, 2022)

Bubster said:


> I misread what you had wrote.I took it as 1 day you put 60 gallons of gas through it.That was doing some cuttin lol


Lol no in 3 months logging every damn day lol


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Aug 13, 2022)

JPCalifornia said:


> That sucks!
> 
> All of the saw makers have a dud leave their factory from time to time. I recently purchased a Husqvarna 550XP M2 that fortunately identified itself as a dud right away, and they replaced it with a great one. RE 661’s - my non-mtronic 661 has been virtually flawless, and I believe the 661CM tends to run lean as a general rule. A man line yourself, as a production logger, could easily put one of these on full tilt.
> 
> What saws are you running now as an alternative?


I run a 7310P echo as my back up and my full time saw is a 592XP husky they have both been excellent saws I have over 100 gallons run through the husky during its life and no problems mechanically and I’ve never had one issue from my echos the husky is my monster tho I put numbers up with that 592 I can’t say better things about it.


----------



## jolj (Aug 13, 2022)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Any professional saw in your price range and 60cc+ will do what you want it to do and do it for a long time as long as it's maintained properly.
> 
> Pick the brand that you have the most dealer support for in your area.


That would be stihl, then Echo.


Campbellcontractlogging said:


> I run a 7310P echo as my back up and my full time saw is a 592XP husky they have both been excellent saws I have over 100 gallons run through the husky during its life and no problems mechanically and I’ve never had one issue from my echos the husky is my monster tho I put numbers up with that 592 I can’t say better things about it.


I know nothing about husky.


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Aug 13, 2022)

jolj said:


> That would be stihl, then Echo.
> 
> I know nothing about husky.


I would say the echo will last longer than the husky but the husky cut harder and faster than anything I’ve ever used that 7310 echo is fantastic tho I broke 2 fingers on my carrying hand and I’ve been using the echo because it’s so light and I forget how good it is for an 800$ saw it’s amazing.


----------



## jolj (Aug 13, 2022)

Stihl vs. Husqvarna Chainsaws: A Comparison


Deciding between Stihl and Husqvarna chainsaws can be difficult if you don't know the differences between these top brands.




www.thespruce.com



Torque​The torque of a chainsaw is crucial for understanding the type of wood, trees, and brush the saw is useful for cutting. Stihl chainsaws tend to have a powerful low-end torque that allows them to cut through tough wood and knots without getting stuck or stalling. Husqvarna chainsaws don't have the same low-end torque, but they do have a more powerful high-end torque that helps improve cutting speed and efficiency when you are making clean cuts.


Generally, Stihl chainsaws are great for tough, dense wood and brush, though they may not be as quick as Husqvarna chainsaws. However, Husqvarna saws are not as effective at cutting through knots and tree joints, despite a higher cutting speed. Just keep in mind that these are broad brand comparisons and individual products can differ, so always take the time to research the specific tool before deciding on the right saw.


----------



## jolj (Aug 13, 2022)

Stihl vs. Husqvarna Chainsaws: A Comparison


Deciding between Stihl and Husqvarna chainsaws can be difficult if you don't know the differences between these top brands.




www.thespruce.com




Weight​The weight of the chainsaws is relatively even when they are initially compared, but Husqvarna saws are known for having larger fuel tanks. Due to this difference, when a Husqvarna chainsaw is fully fueled and ready for use, it weighs more than a Stihl chainsaw, resulting in increased user fatigue. With this in mind, Stihl chainsaws are a better option for smaller users or users that have reduced strength or mobility.



Fuel Capacity​It seems obvious to choose a tool with a higher fuel capacity, but there are drawbacks to larger fuel tanks, like the increased weight on the user. Additionally, if you don't have a lot of trees to maintain, then a larger fuel capacity doesn't come with any benefits because you would finish the work without needing to refuel regardless of the size of the tank.


A small fuel capacity isn't necessarily a bad thing, but it does mean that you will need to refill the fuel tank more often, increasing the amount of time it takes to complete the job. While a larger tank causes fatigue by increasing the weight, a small tank can also cause fatigue by extending the time it takes to complete the work. As mentioned previously, Husqvarna chainsaws typically have larger fuel tanks than Stihl chainsaws, so a Husqvarna saw is the right choice if you want to get through the job quickly without worrying about refueling, but a Stihl saw is better for smaller properties and users who don't mind stopping to refill the tank.


----------



## jolj (Aug 13, 2022)

Stihl vs. Husqvarna Chainsaws: A Comparison


Deciding between Stihl and Husqvarna chainsaws can be difficult if you don't know the differences between these top brands.




www.thespruce.com




Maintenance​Due to the potential danger of using a chainsaw, maintaining the chainsaw by making repairs, sharpening the chain, cleaning the fuel tank, or oiling the chain is important and necessary for ensuring that the tool continues to work properly, reducing the risk of part failure during use.1 In general, Husqvarna chainsaws tend to require more frequent maintenance than Stihl chainsaws, widely attributed to superior Stihl engineering.


For DIYers and professionals who usually complete brief tool checks before and after use with more substantial maintenance at scheduled intervals, Stihl chainsaws are the best choice because the time between maintenance intervals is longer. However, this consideration doesn't apply to users who routinely check and perform maintenance on their chainsaws every time they use the tool. Also, certain tools can reduce maintenance time, like electric chainsaw sharpeners.


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Aug 13, 2022)

jolj said:


> Stihl vs. Husqvarna Chainsaws: A Comparison
> 
> 
> Deciding between Stihl and Husqvarna chainsaws can be difficult if you don't know the differences between these top brands.
> ...


I have not found this to be true. all the rest is to my experience with extensive use of both brands to be true I do not hafto maintain the husqvarna as much as I had to with the stihl saws although I do take care of my equipment to more stringent extremes than most do probably. In my experience I’ve had more stihl saws down than running compared to echo or husqvarna and I work my equipment hard.


----------



## esshup (Aug 14, 2022)

I'm pretty happy with my PS-5100 Dolmar. If I want to run a 24" bar I grab the Dolmar 7900. The Echo CS-340 I have will pull a 16" bar, but it's working. A 12"-14" bar on that is perfect.


----------



## sand sock (Aug 14, 2022)

jolj said:


> I got my own Ideals, but you guys/gals do more knowledge than I do, so am asking your HO.
> No fighting, no wrong answer, just what you would buy & why.
> The last three saws I bought where on sale & less than $350.00 & wore out in a year.


 i dont know your age or experience. i cut alot for 2 houses plus what ever i selll. i generally like a 60cc pro grade saw. they just last alot better. i have about 16 years on my 361, cutting about 20 -30 cords a year. 

i had a few 56 cc farm grade sawsand those only last 8 to 10 years. [stihl 029/290s] 


when you are looking at saws. look at the length of the motor block. a longer /streatched out saw is easieer on your body if your tall. you might want to figure out why your saws wore out so quick. dull chain/ didnt keep it clean/ missed simple maintanece


----------



## jolj (Aug 14, 2022)

jolj said:


> At 62, my new saw will out live me, 1) I will not wear it out. 2) my trees are not so big.





sand sock said:


> i dont know your age or experience. i cut alot for 2 houses plus what ever i selll. i generally like a 60cc pro grade saw. they just last alot better. i have about 16 years on my 361, cutting about 20 -30 cords a year.
> 
> i had a few 56 cc farm grade sawsand those only last 8 to 10 years. [stihl 029/290s]
> 
> ...


I am looking at 261 & 362, but we will see what shake out.
The only Maintenance problem is that a few family member used the saw & I was not there, but they learned from the same Father that I did.
You clean & sharpen,oil a saw before you put it up, just like a gun or ax.


----------



## fhursey2 (Aug 14, 2022)

Poulan Pro 5020 ... takes a lickin keeps on tickin. Runs 24 inch bar full comp chisel no problems ... put a new OEM carb on it when you need too $20 off Internet. Beats my buddy's MS271 all day. I paid $169 for mine at Menards.


----------



## oldbuzzard (Aug 15, 2022)

Based on your age and saying you don’t cut big trees I recommend a Stihl 261 or 261C hands down. I’m seventy-three and you are going to find out saws get heavier every year. BTW I own around thirty saws myself and actually prefer sawing with Huskies but you can’t beat the 261s for all around saws. If you are primarily using the saw just on one property I would buy the straight 261 (No need for mtronic).


----------



## AmateurSawer (Aug 15, 2022)

I'll throw in my 2 cents.
First off, you need to find what works best for you. You are trying to do that.
I encourage you to look at dealer support very closely. The difference between Stihl and Husqvarna is similar to argueing over Ford and Chevrolet. A good helpful dealer close by is important. I don't have that problem here since Stihl, Husqvarna and Echo all have servicing dealers the same distance away.
For my use, I have an MS 362 and an MS 250 I use to cut firewood and whatever else needs sawing on my 400 plus acre farm and woodland. My 362 has a 20" bar. The 250 came with an 18". I would have bought an MS 261 but funds were tight at the time and it was going to be a saw for smaller wood. I've been pleasantly surprised at what the 250 will do.
I don't have anything against Husqvarna. It just I have more service options with a Stihl. I would also like to try a 50 cc Echo if their quality is anything like the Echo trimmer I have. 
If I was looking today and could justify the price for me, I 'd look at the MS 400. About 440 power and 362 weight from what I remember. Some will say get an MS 462 or 572 Husqvarna. If that's what you want, okay. But, do you ever cut that much large diameter wood ? At near 65, I'm starting to think about lugging the extra weight around. I really like my 362 but the 250 is nice in small wood for the weight.
Go to to several dealers and handle the saws. Talk to them and see who's helpful and who just wants to sell a saw. Ask about parts. Does he carry the common stuff? How soon can he get something? I like the last dealer I bought from. I was looking at two similar models. He aked if I would like his advice. If so, set one down and take the other. He could have sold the one saw for more and I wouldn't have known the difference for a while, if ever.


----------



## AmateurSawer (Aug 15, 2022)

soloz2 said:


> I've been felling, limbing, and bucking dead ash with my MS261c and absolutely love it. Just got a ms400c and it's simply amazing. Both would suit your needs. The 261 would be right at home with a 16-18" bar and max of 20, while the 400, would run a 24" from time to time with authority. The 3/8" chain stays sharp a bit longer than .325 so it's a little nicer in that regard. That's my only complaint is I feel I'm touching up the chain every tank of fuel on my 261, but that could also be my lack of sharpening skills too.


In my limited experience, the 261 and like saws do better with .325 pitch chain. My son switched to 3/8 on his Farm Boss and didn't keep it on long. The 3/8 LP on the small saws is a different matter. Narrow kerf.


----------



## AmateurSawer (Aug 15, 2022)

oldbuzzard said:


> Based on your age and saying you don’t cut big trees I recommend a Stihl 261 or 261C hands down. I’m seventy-three and you are going to find out saws get heavier every year. BTW I own around thirty saws myself and actually prefer sawing with Huskies but you can’t beat the 261s for all around saws. If you are primarily using the saw just on one property I would buy the straight 261 (No need for mtronic).


I know what you're saying. I've sawed with an 026 and that is a nice size. In reality, I could do about all my cutting with one. The 261 is up about 4hp now.


----------



## jolj (Aug 15, 2022)

Do not have a Menards here that I know of.
My Father Had two Poulan bow saws years ago, they ran like champs.
He cleaned & sharpen them after every day of work.


AmateurSawer said:


> I'll throw in my 2 cents.
> First off, you need to find what works best for you. You are trying to do that.
> I encourage you to look at dealer support very closely. The difference between Stihl and Husqvarna is similar to argueing over Ford and Chevrolet. A good helpful dealer close by is important. I don't have that problem here since Stihl, Husqvarna and Echo all have servicing dealers the same distance away.
> For my use, I have an MS 362 and an MS 250 I use to cut firewood and whatever else needs sawing on my 400 plus acre farm and woodland. My 362 has a 20" bar. The 250 came with an 18". I would have bought an MS 261 but funds were tight at the time and it was going to be a saw for smaller wood. I've been pleasantly surprised at what the 250 will do.
> ...


I agree, I do not like Chevrolet, but a lot of people love them.
I never touched a Husqvarna, but never heard a bad word about it.
I have a new Kubota Tractor L4701, they sale Stihl, so that what I will more than likely go with, I have working relationship with them now.
They are across town, but I am retired. I have time to look at other saws, no hurry.


----------



## AmateurSawer (Aug 15, 2022)

jolj said:


> Do not have a Menards here that I know of.
> My Father Had two Poulan bow saws years ago, they ran like champs.
> He cleaned & sharpen them after every day of work.
> 
> ...


I was raised around Fords. Both autos and tractors. Still have Ford tractors and a Ford pickup plus our Explorer. My one ton and 2 1/2 ton trucks are Chevrolets. As much availability and price at the time as anything. Both good trucks. Would I buy a Kubota? If it was what I needed and the price was right, sure.


----------



## jolj (Aug 15, 2022)

I knew a guy who had one & could not stop talking about it.
But what got me was everything for under $50,000.00 no interests for 48 months.
Could not turn that down, every so often some loan sharp will mail me a flyer, to get me to consolidate all my loans at 28% or 35% for six years.
I have never in my live had a loan over 15% & that was my first credit card forty years ago.
My biggest bill is interest free, I laugh & just throw the flyer in the trash.
My brother has a Ford tractor, I have a 20hp OT-30 (same as 8n).


----------



## fields_mj (Aug 15, 2022)

jolj said:


> Do not have a Menards here that I know of.
> My Father Had two Poulan bow saws years ago, they ran like champs.
> He cleaned & sharpen them after every day of work.
> 
> ...


Do yourself a favor. See if you you can find a used Stihl that needs repaired and take it to that dealer and see what they say. If they offer to fix it, buy a new saw from them. If they try to sell you a new saw, walk out and never go back. They may be a great shop, or they may be lousy. Find out before you decide to let them be a major factor in your decision.

Between the 362 and the 261, start with the 261 and decide if you need more. If so, add a 60cc saw. If the 10lb, 50 cc, 4.0 hp 261 is enough for your needs, keep the rest of your money


----------



## Colonel428 (Aug 15, 2022)

I've got a Husqvarna 550xp, a 562xp and a Stihl 261. You can't go wrong with any one of them but the 261 has really impressed me with how light and nimble it is and with how it pulls thru logs larger than its bar size. A sharp chain on an 18"or 20" bar and it will do everything you describe as needing a saw to do.


----------



## jolj (Aug 15, 2022)

I checked I have ten stihl repair shops/ dealers in driving distance of my house, a few are on the edge, but all can be made in a hour or so. 
I have five Husqvarna repair/ dealer in driving distance, three are stihl also.


----------



## AmateurSawer (Aug 16, 2022)

You may want to visit the dual dealerships first. Ask what their customers prefer and see what they stock. You can learn some just talking to them about which they prefer and why..
If you see a logger or landscaper in the parking lot, ask them about their choice. Some may be just brand loyal but others have experience that taught them.


----------



## Captain Bruce (Aug 16, 2022)

fields_mj said:


> Do yourself a favor. See if you you can find a used Stihl that needs repaired and take it to that dealer and see what they say. If they offer to fix it, buy a new saw from them. If they try to sell you a new saw, walk out and never go back. They may be a great shop, or they may be lousy. Find out before you decide to let them be a major factor in your decision.
> 
> Between the 362 and the 261, start with the 261 and decide if you need more. If so, add a 60cc saw. If the 10lb, 50 cc, 4.0 hp 261 is enough for your needs, keep the rest of your money


AND, there are plenty of 026's, and MS260's in service. Check eBay, and any other sales sites that work for you.

I agree here. ANY chainsaw that weighs 10 lbs, makes over 3 1/2 HP, and spins a 20" FULL Chisel set-up..........should be the choice, and first on the list.


----------



## fields_mj (Aug 18, 2022)

Full transparency, I've run (not all were mine) an 024, 3 026s, and and MS260 (all 18" bars, .325 chain), but I've never run an MS261. On paper, a stock 261 is a pretty decent step up from the older models. I cut a lot of 18" to 24" hickory, and I don't normally bother with anything smaller than 6". My older saws with 18" bars are a little anemic for most of my needs so I do the bulk of my bucking with an 036 and run the same bars on all of to minimize my spare parts. A 261 may be enough of a step up that with a 16" bar there may not be a noticeable difference between it and my 036. It would be interesting to see. Either way, the 261 with a 16" bar would be an excellent starting point. If you go that route and decide you need something more, come back and ask again  

Also, don't loan good power tools to anyone. Most people don't understand or appreciate the value of good tools/equipment. They are used to the disposable crap you get from the box stores and will treat your tools accordingly.


----------



## jolj (Aug 18, 2022)

AmateurSawer said:


> You may want to visit the dual dealerships first. Ask what their customers prefer and see what they stock. You can learn some just talking to them about which they prefer and why..
> If you see a logger or landscaper in the parking lot, ask them about their choice. Some may be just brand loyal but others have experience that taught them.


I had my 9.97 acres cut & they used a large hydraulic shear to cut the trees, if they had chainsaw I never saw it.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 19, 2022)

Theres a 261C for sale in the adds in this forum for 525$ which is a very good deal.
@maulhead


----------



## lohan808 (Aug 19, 2022)

I would highly recommend the 362c-m. Having an auto tuning saw is a boon if you don't have time to spare. That being said I would also recommend having a woods porting done on it. There are some great saw builders to be found on this and other sites. Trust me you won't regret it.


----------



## jolj (Aug 19, 2022)

lohan808 said:


> I would highly recommend the 362c-m. Having an auto tuning saw is a boon if you don't have time to spare. That being said I would also recommend having a woods porting done on it. There are some great saw builders to be found on this and other sites. Trust me you won't regret it.


Had to google auto tuning & woods porting.
If it is so great why does the saw have to be improved after purchase?


----------



## lohan808 (Aug 19, 2022)

jolj said:


> Had to google auto tuning & woods porting.
> If it is so great why does the saw have to be improved after purchase?


Needs no work. I like to run ported saws. I feel that anything can be improved on, saws as well. You would like a ported saw too. Try one and see for yourself.


----------



## jolj (Aug 19, 2022)

lohan808 said:


> Needs no work. I like to run ported saws. I feel that anything can be improved on, saws as well. You would like a ported saw too. Try one and see for yourself.


So I ask the dealer for a pro style wood port saw off the shelf?


----------



## lohan808 (Aug 19, 2022)

jolj said:


> So I ask the dealer for a pro style wood port saw off the shelf?


Not exactly... If you mention ported saws in a dealership they will look at you like you are nuts. I recommend chatting here with guys like @huskihl. If you see any arborists and or loggers in your area chat with them as well. Porting is an after purchase item. You can buy saws from a saw builder like @Mastermind Worksaws ported while brand new. Woods porting is not for racing. My experience as well as the theory of woods porting is that itprovides a longer lasting saw that performs better over time.


----------



## husky455rancher (Aug 19, 2022)

I have some nice saws but my 562 is just awesome. So is the 500i but that’s over budget. I think the 562 is the way to go. My dad borrowed it a few weeks ago and he raved about how much he liked it. He’s 68 and can’t handle too much physically anymore and he was fine with the weight of it.


----------



## jolj (Aug 20, 2022)

I had a used Farm Boss that I inherited, it had a choke that worn out & the OEM part is not available, but we use it for about a year, maybe 18 months.
I bought a new Poulan Pro  18 in. 42cc 2-Cycle Gas Chainsaw, Effortless Pull Starting from Tractor Supply.
My son used it some, this was five years ago, so I am not sure how much work he put on the saw.
The other saw was seven year or so ago, do not remember much about it, it was used too.
You see a pattern, used saws do not last long, the Farm Boss was ready old.
I had a saw most of my life, but the Poulan Pro  18 in. was the last one I used.


----------



## Colonel428 (Aug 21, 2022)

The saws people here are recommending to you are night and day compared to a "farm boss" Stihl or Poulan Pro. No offense, but those models are disposable, homeowner grade saws that are often times too expensive to fix for what they are worth. Saws like the aforementioned Stihl 261, 361 and 461 plus the Husqvarna 550xp and 562xp are professional models, which means they should last longer and are almost always worth repairing. And, even after years of use the pro models retain some value. With the throw away models not so much.


----------



## jolj (Aug 21, 2022)

Colonel428 said:


> The saws people here are recommending to you are night and day compared to a "farm boss" Stihl or Poulan Pro. No offense, but those models are disposable, homeowner grade saws that are often times too expensive to fix for what they are worth. Saws like the aforementioned Stihl 261, 361 and 461 plus the Husqvarna 550xp and 562xp are professional models, which means they should last longer and are almost always worth repairing. And, even after years of use the pro models retain some value. With the throw away models not so much.


This is the reason for the thread, to get more information on saws.
There is no way I can do everything suggested & most of the saws are larger than I need, but at least I have a better ideal of what to buy.
I worked with a guy, who deer hunt, fished & sold firewood, when not at work, he swear by the Farm Boss, but he only cut wood on the weekends. 
I am thinking 18" bar on a Stihl 261 or 361, but we will see what the dealers have to say.


----------



## Colonel428 (Aug 21, 2022)

I think you are right on the money with the 261 and 361. If you don't want to mess with tuning the saw get one that is an m-tronic model. Those have a self adjusting carburetor and the technology is very proven at this point.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 21, 2022)

The 261 isn't a bad choice. One of these days, I'll likely replace my problematic mk1 Husky 550xp with one. We have a couple at work, they're really strong saws for their size and seem to be trouble-free. I'm a fan of the M-tronic saws, I haven't really had any issues with any of the current gen M-tronics...I've run several at work and own a couple as personal saws. 

I personally like running 20" bars w/chisel chain on the 50cc saws, but this is kind of a regional/tree specific thing.


----------



## Sawdust Man (Aug 21, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> The 261 isn't a bad choice. One of these days, I'll likely replace my problematic mk1 Husky 550xp with one. We have a couple at work, they're really strong saws for their size and seem to be trouble-free. I'm a fan of the M-tronic saws, I haven't really had any issues with any of the current gen M-tronics...I've run several at work and own a couple as personal saws.
> 
> I personally like running 20" bars w/chisel chain on the 50cc saws, but this is kind of a regional/tree specific thing.


+1 for 20" on 50cc saws, but then I'm from the west coast too....
Still that's what I run now that I've moved to America.


----------



## cookies (Aug 22, 2022)

The best advice is to get the smallest lightest saw that fits your needs, even bar length adds weight and weight is the enemy when its in your hands the whole time your working. Second best advice is never lend your saw to anyone including relatives, make them go with you to look at saw prices and suggest they buy their own because the tool loan program is closed. Third is maint habits and needs. Your going to need more than just the saw when your walking out the door. You will want extra chains, oils, a second larger bar/chain size, a dedicated combi can and a hard case to keep it organized.
Honestly I think you would be fine with a ms180 or even a ms251 with a 16" bar, the 261 with a 16" bar should be a real screamer and allow you to cut larger stuff with a 20" bar swap.
Take all what saw/oil/chain to buy advice in here with a grain of salt being this place is full of chainsaw junkies. When the stihl dealer says buy our oil to get extra warranty time get the orange bottle not the silver and remember walmart/tractor supply have bar oil for 10 bucks a gallon so load up before winter.


----------



## Hermio (Aug 22, 2022)

I actually bought a Stihl MS 500i brand new for less than $1200. Maybe my dealer made a pricing mistake. But it is the least fatiguing saw I have ever used.


----------



## Yukoner (Aug 22, 2022)

I was told by the dealer here that the odd numbered Stihl saws are Mr weekenders and the even numbers are pro or commercial duty. That was after poor service from two 250s the second one left here in pieces in a box. Now using my second 261ms arctic package and its all i need. Doing some more heavy clearing here mostly medium sized spruce from 12 to 16 inch butts and 75 to 90 feet tall. Not heavy west coast timber but this saw is all I need, Keep it sharp and trim the rakers and it's astounding to watch the speed while bucking. Just my thoughts after fifty years of building with logs and heating with firewood.


----------



## Mad3400 (Aug 22, 2022)

cookies said:


> The best advice is to get the smallest lightest saw that fits your needs, even bar length adds weight and weight is the enemy when its in your hands the whole time your working. Second best advice is never lend your saw to anyone including relatives, make them go with you to look at saw prices and suggest they buy their own because the tool loan program is closed. Third is maint habits and needs. Your going to need more than just the saw when your walking out the door. You will want extra chains, oils, a second larger bar/chain size, a dedicated combi can and a hard case to keep it organized.
> Honestly I think you would be fine with a ms180 or even a ms251 with a 16" bar, the 261 with a 16" bar should be a real screamer and allow you to cut larger stuff with a 20" bar swap.
> Take all what saw/oil/chain to buy advice in here with a grain of salt being this place is full of chainsaw junkies. When the stihl dealer says buy our oil to get extra warranty time get the orange bottle not the silver and remember walmart/tractor supply have bar oil for 10 bucks a gallon so load up before winter.



I got a 2015 MS 180C, insanely light, that I modified the muffler and pulled the intake insert out on. That thing is a screamer now and running 32:1 in it. Night & Day difference.

With the factory 16" bar and chain set up, I dropped a 30" Black Walnut and was pulling the whole time with no bogging. Also used it to buck up 16-20" logs and it was ripping them like nobody's business. Not far behind my MS261 with a 18" bar in the Power to Weight ratio department. 

Mad3400


----------



## sundance (Aug 22, 2022)

jolj said:


> I worked with a guy, who deer hunt, fished & sold firewood, when not at work, he swear by the Farm Boss, but he only cut wood on the weekends.
> I am thinking 18" bar on a Stihl 261 or 361, but we will see what the dealers have to say.





Mad3400 said:


> I got a 2015 MS 180C, insanely light, that I modified the muffler and pulled the intake insert out on. That thing is a screamer now and running 32:1 in it. Night & Day difference.
> 
> With the factory 16" bar and chain set up, I dropped a 30" Black Walnut and was pulling the whole time with no bogging. Also used it to buck up 16-20" logs and it was ripping them like nobody's business. Not far behind my MS261 with a 18" bar in the Power to Weight ratio department.
> 
> Mad3400


@Mad3400 What's the intake insert? Term I'm not familiar with.
Thanks


----------



## Mad3400 (Aug 22, 2022)

sundance said:


> @Mad3400 What's the intake insert? Term I'm not familiar with.
> Thanks



This is what the insert is




Mad3400


----------



## fields_mj (Aug 22, 2022)

cookies said:


> and remember walmart/tractor supply have bar oil for 10 bucks a gallon so load up before winter.


Menards and Rural King have bar oil for $7/gal  Don't get me wrong, running a long bar with barely enough oil, it's worth using good bar oil. Maybe the same is true when milling, but for 16" to 24" bars on most saws, $7/gal works just fine.


----------



## sundance (Aug 22, 2022)

Mad3400 said:


> This is what the insert is
> 
> View attachment 1011913
> 
> ...


Interesting.....don't have a 180, don't see it on the 180 IPL.


----------



## Mad3400 (Aug 22, 2022)

sundance said:


> Interesting.....don't have a 180, don't see it on the 180 IPL.


Maybe just a different model year.

Mad3400


----------



## sundance (Aug 22, 2022)

Mad3400 said:


> Maybe just a different model year.
> 
> Mad3400


Probably a special California feature!
sundance


----------



## Mad3400 (Aug 22, 2022)

sundance said:


> Probably a special California feature!
> sundance


Unfortunately, your probably right, but on the plus side, when you modify your power equipment over here it makes the mods that much better.

Mad3400


----------



## venture (Aug 23, 2022)

Husqvarna 550xp is a amazing saw


----------



## Hermio (Aug 23, 2022)

venture said:


> Husqvarna 550xp is a amazing saw


I haven't used one. But if the budget is $1200, he can get much more powerful saws than the 550XP.


----------



## JPCalifornia (Aug 23, 2022)

Just buy an MS 400c and be done!


----------



## Stud Duck (Sep 1, 2022)

fields_mj said:


> Menards and Rural King have bar oil for $7/gal  Don't get me wrong, running a long bar with barely enough oil, it's worth using good bar oil. Maybe the same is true when milling, but for 16" to 24" bars on most saws, $7/gal works just fine.


What would be considered "good bar oil"?

I've only recently started paying attention to this stuff, but from my observation, most guys (guys who run saws professionally) here are running Husqvarna oil in their saws regardless of saw make.


----------



## CFar45 (Sep 1, 2022)

Not a pro here and less experience than most on the site, but I cut fairly regularly, a bit more than OP describes. I’ve had an ms400 for about a year and love it. It sounds like you’re on the right track with a 261. If you think you need a bit more saw, the 400 has been a fantastic saw to own and run. I appreciate a lighter saw, and don’t find the 400 to be too much, especially considering weight to power. I was given an ms170 and find that I use it more than I thought I would for limbing, etc. If it wasn’t given to me, I probably wouldn’t think I needed a smaller saw, but have enjoyed having one. I would think the 261 would suit you well for what you describe. Can’t speak to the other brands as I’ve stuck with Stihl due to local dealer support and availability, but I’m sure there’s other good options. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## fields_mj (Sep 2, 2022)

Stud Duck said:


> What would be considered "good bar oil"?
> 
> I've only recently started paying attention to this stuff, but from my observation, most guys (guys who run saws professionally) here are running Husqvarna oil in their saws regardless of saw make.


Husky oil is probably fine. I don't have anything that's starving for oil so the cheap stuff works fine in my saws.


----------



## fields_mj (Sep 3, 2022)

Stud Duck said:


> What would be considered "good bar oil"?
> 
> I've only recently started paying attention to this stuff, but from my observation, most guys (guys who run saws professionally) here are running Husqvarna oil in their saws regardless of saw make.


No idea really. Everything I have does just fine on $7/gal oil.


----------



## LondonNeil (Sep 4, 2022)

Bar oil is much of a muchness, or rather it doesn't get the debates like 2 stroke oil. There are variations with some brands being tackier or thinner or thicker and these can lead to preferences depending on your climate. Some people need a winter and a summer oil for instance, but generally any oil that's on offer at a good price works for most people.


----------



## vtfireman85 (Sep 4, 2022)

I have 2 562 XP, as well as bigger Husqvarna saws. My brand loyalty is limited to what my close by good dealer sells. A few things I like about Husqvarna is that they have spring/molded plastic AV which doesn’t break down with age and oil. Another is parts availability online, while i go to my dealer for everything i can sometimes it is faster and easier to just order, and sometimes I don’t have to give the long sad story about how I smashed my chain brake handle… Parts also seem to run a little less money. 
One 562 is outfitted with 20”bar the other with 24” i go for the 24” more than the 20”, but it is noticeable the difference, i was felling an 18” black birch just yesterday and it seemed like it was struggling just a bit, so I stopped, took a couple licks off the nearly perfect looking teeth and went back to cutting. It was amazing the difference. Had i been using the 20” it would have powered through without being so obvious. 
I liked the first one a lot, my brother likes it better, if he is willing to get involved and help me do my 20-25 cord a year it makes my life so much easier so essentially I bought another one for him. As it is i get 2 days for my birthday and 2 for Christmas. He's cheap, so it all works out. 
All this said I still prefer my 385 and 390xp for most everything.


----------



## lawrence (Sep 5, 2022)

jolj said:


> I got my own Ideals, but you guys/gals do more knowledge than I do, so am asking your HO.
> No fighting, no wrong answer, just what you would buy & why.
> The last three saws I bought where on sale & less than $350.00 & wore out in a year.


----------



## lawrence (Sep 5, 2022)

vtfireman85 said:


> I have 2 562 XP, as well as bigger Husqvarna saws. My brand loyalty is limited to what my close by good dealer sells. A few things I like about Husqvarna is that they have spring/molded plastic AV which doesn’t break down with age and oil. Another is parts availability online, while i go to my dealer for everything i can sometimes it is faster and easier to just order, and sometimes I don’t have to give the long sad story about how I smashed my chain brake handle… Parts also seem to run a little less money.
> One 562 is outfitted with 20”bar the other with 24” i go for the 24” more than the 20”, but it is noticeable the difference, i was felling an 18” black birch just yesterday and it seemed like it was struggling just a bit, so I stopped, took a couple licks off the nearly perfect looking teeth and went back to cutting. It was amazing the difference. Had i been using the 20” it would have powered through without being so obvious.
> I liked the first one a lot, my brother likes it better, if he is willing to get involved and help me do my 20-25 cord a year it makes my life so much easier so essentially I bought another one for him. As it is i get 2 days for my birthday and 2 for Christmas. He's cheap, so it all works out.
> All this said I still prefer my 385 and 390xp for most everything.


Yup isn’t a 385 really heavy duty I’ve got a 288xp that’s way too heavy for me


----------



## vtfireman85 (Sep 6, 2022)

lawrence said:


> Yup isn’t a 385 really heavy duty I’ve got a 288xp that’s way too heavy for me


385 is 84.7cc and 288 is 87.x cc. I expect the .288 is heavier as it is older, they seem to get light as they go, which is contradictory because they seem to get heavier the longer you run them


----------



## lawrence (Sep 6, 2022)

vtfireman85 said:


> I have 2 562 XP, as well as bigger Husqvarna saws. My brand loyalty is limited to what my close by good dealer sells. A few things I like about Husqvarna is that they have spring/molded plastic AV which doesn’t break down with age and oil. Another is parts availability online, while i go to my dealer for everything i can sometimes it is faster and easier to just order, and sometimes I don’t have to give the long sad story about how I smashed my chain brake handle… Parts also seem to run a little less money.
> One 562 is outfitted with 20”bar the other with 24” i go for the 24” more than the 20”, but it is noticeable the difference, i was felling an 18” black birch just yesterday and it seemed like it was struggling just a bit, so I stopped, took a couple licks off the nearly perfect looking teeth and went back to cutting. It was amazing the difference. Had i been using the 20” it would have powered through without being so obvious.
> I liked the first one a lot, my brother likes it better, if he is willing to get involved and help me do my 20-25 cord a year it makes my life so much easier so essentially I bought another one for him. As it is i get 2 days for my birthday and 2 for Christmas. He's cheap, so it all works out.
> All this said I still prefer my 385 and 390xp for most everything.


Actually my 357xp is a very good saw but I’ve got a 2065 turbo johnsered that’s the best saw i ever owned but they don’t make it now saw has lasted me over 20 years


----------



## sean donato (Sep 6, 2022)

husky455rancher said:


> I have some nice saws but my 562 is just awesome. So is the 500i but that’s over budget. I think the 562 is the way to go. My dad borrowed it a few weeks ago and he raved about how much he liked it. He’s 68 and can’t handle too much physically anymore and he was fine with the weight of it.


Get your hands on a ms400cm, you'll never use the 562xp anymore. I loved my 552xp(s) till one gave me crap and the parts were too far out. Sold both of mine and made up little over half the cost for the 400cm. 
To the op, imo you want something in the 50 to 60 cc range. I'm not a 50 cc saw fan but the ms261 is a very good saw. I'd not shy away from a husqy 545 or 550xp either. For best bang for buck the 562xp is the best 60cc saw out there. Typically sub $800.00 I only recently got rid of mine in favor of a ms400cm. The 400 cost a few hundred dollars more then the 562xp. I wouldn't consider a ms362 unless it's used and cheap. The 400 cost a little more and kicks the crap out of a 362 in every aspect imo. The ms462 is a stout saw as well as a 572xp. Heavier but true 70cc class saws.


----------



## jolj (Oct 2, 2022)

I do not know alot about many saws on the market, so I am against getting a used saw.
However, my wife knows a couple in their 70's & the husband was showing me are round his shop.
He has worked with cars for over fifty year & small engines.
He has a chainsaw & a wood splitter that he not longer uses & wants to sale.
So I may not be buy a new saw, it is according to how well the saws he has proform.


----------



## pauljoseph (Oct 2, 2022)

If you’re not gonna be using it all the time, ms362 or 562 xp would be well within budget, give you enough room to buy an extra bar and chain, so you could buy the saw with an 18 inch bar and pick up a 25 inch bar if you need it for bigger stuff. That’s how I have my set up for firewood. I bought the Stihl because the dealer is close by but I would have got the 562 if they weren’t. Good luck!


----------



## sean donato (Oct 2, 2022)

pauljoseph said:


> If you’re not gonna be using it all the time, ms362 or 562 xp would be well within budget, give you enough room to buy an extra bar and chain, so you could buy the saw with an 18 inch bar and pick up a 25 inch bar if you need it for bigger stuff. That’s how I have my set up for firewood. I bought the Stihl because the dealer is close by but I would have got the 562 if they weren’t. Good luck!


Skip the 362 and get the 400....


----------



## pauljoseph (Oct 2, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Skip the 362 and get the 400....


I would love to if they had it out or available when I bought mine, but I agree if that’s what’s available to him, it would definitely be better


----------



## sean donato (Oct 2, 2022)

pauljoseph said:


> I would love to if they had it out or available when I bought mine, but I agree if that’s what’s available to him, it would definitely be better


I was lucky to get a 400 when I replaced my 562xp. 4 dealers and one ms400, one ms462 no pro husqy's and just about the same with stihl.


----------



## jolj (Nov 30, 2022)

Last post AUG.12
I still want a good high power long lasting chainsaw, BUT I found a log splitter(26tons) used two seasons for $1000.00.
I bought it, so no money for a big saw before Christmas.
I found a Sportsman series 20 inch limb saw for $106.00 on black Friday at Tractor Supply Company.
It is made by Makita, which has plants all over the world, home base is Japan.
So I guess that it until I pay property taxes first of the year, then look at better saws.
Thanks for your in put, I learned a lot from you.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Nov 30, 2022)

Another vote for the 400. If a guy had one saw that would be the one. Light enough to limb with and not need a smaller saw. I’m a husky guy but the 400 is my main saw and gets 90% of the use for just about everything. Your budget easily covers it, you would enjoy running it.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Nov 30, 2022)

Sawdust Man said:


> +1 for 20" on 50cc saws, but then I'm from the west coast too....
> Still that's what I run now that I've moved to America.


20” 3/8 for me too on the 550, and I’m east coast. Saw handles and balances great with it.


----------



## xraydaniel (Nov 30, 2022)

Sawdust Man said:


> I'm very impressed with my Stihl ms400 been running professional chainsaws since the early '90s and the ms400 was the one saw that really surprised me with it's performance right out of the box!
> My suggestions are:
> Stihl MS400
> Echo CS620p
> ...


Looks like I gotta go get the no. 1 suggestion now


----------



## Sawdust Man (Nov 30, 2022)

xraydaniel said:


> Looks like I gotta go get the no. 1 suggestion now
> View attachment 1036496


Looks good, those are great saws!


----------



## waitin4him (Dec 2, 2022)

lawrence said:


> Actually my 357xp is a very good saw but I’ve got a 2065 turbo johnsered that’s the best saw i ever owned but they don’t make it now saw has lasted me over 20 years


I don't see Jonsered saws around me too much, lots of Huskys. But I have had Stihls 028's 029's and I loved my Jonsered 630, but clearly my favorite is my 2009 Jonsered 2165 Turbo. Always, always runs and cuts like a champ. I run an 18" bar and now do only firewood. I used to cut pulp 4 footed and it's got some hours on it, but to run it you would think it's a bigger saw. I picked up a Husky 565 to replace it when it dies, but apparently it's going to live forever ;<D.
The 565 has a little more power now that it's broken in, but otherwise I don't notice a difference and it is just as reliable and the air cleaner stays clean all the time. I only cut about 35 cord a year now, but wouldn't trade away either saw.


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 2, 2022)

jolj said:


> Last post AUG.12
> I still want a good high power long lasting chainsaw, BUT I found a log splitter(26tons) used two seasons for $1000.00.
> I bought it, so no money for a big saw before Christmas.
> I found a Sportsman series 20 inch limb saw for $106.00 on black Friday at Tractor Supply Company.
> ...




Congrats on that great deal of a log splitter- awesome deal!

Unfortunately, that Sportsman chainsaw is a 100 percent Chinese company's product and has nothing to do with Makita- whoever told you that doesn't know what they're talking about.

Get yourself an Echo 620p in 20 inch and be a happy camper for the rest of your days as long as you maintain it properly.


----------



## Hermio (Dec 2, 2022)

jolj said:


> Last post AUG.12
> I still want a good high power long lasting chainsaw, BUT I found a log splitter(26tons) used two seasons for $1000.00.
> I bought it, so no money for a big saw before Christmas.
> I found a Sportsman series 20 inch limb saw for $106.00 on black Friday at Tractor Supply Company.
> ...


I got lucky and got a Stihl MS500i new for $1180 in 2021. I just cut about b6 cords of firewood per year, so I am similar to you. But I like the power. Sure, I could get the job done with a smaller saw. But it is more fun and less fatiguing this way. I use a 20" bar normally, with a 25" bar rarely. I can't really lift chunks bigger than those bars can handle.


----------



## jolj (Dec 2, 2022)

EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar said:


> Congrats on that great deal of a log splitter- awesome deal!
> 
> Unfortunately, that Sportsman chainsaw is a 100 percent Chinese company's product and has nothing to do with Makita- whoever told you that doesn't know what they're talking about.
> 
> Get yourself an Echo 620p in 20 inch and be a happy camper for the rest of your days as long as you maintain it properly.


Google told me & Makita has plants all over the world including USA & China, so we both could be right.
Where are Makita chainsaws made?​Makita is based in Anjō, Japan but also operates factories in Brazil, China, Mexico, Romania, the United Kingdom, Germany, Dubai, Rwanda, and the United States. Makita acquired Dolmar in 1991 and also has a factory for chainsaws in Hamburg, Germany.
Like banks & oil companies, there are only about four or five chainsaw companies, the rest is branding of old companies.
Echo, Jonsered & Poulin are owned by someone else.


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 2, 2022)

jolj said:


> Google told me & Makita has plants all over the world including USA & China, so we both could be right.
> Where are Makita chainsaws made?​Makita is based in Anjō, Japan but also operates factories in Brazil, China, Mexico, Romania, the United Kingdom, Germany, Dubai, Rwanda, and the United States. Makita acquired Dolmar in 1991 and also has a factory for chainsaws in Hamburg, Germany.
> Like banks & oil companies, there are only about four or five chainsaw companies, the rest is branding of old companies.
> Echo, Jonsered & Poulin are owned by someone else.


Pay attention because this is important- the largest, bolded text in your reply above is "WHERE are Makita chainsaws made", and not "Who makes Sportsman chainsaws"... In this case, if Google told you, Google is wrong about _Sportsman_ having any connection to Makita. 

In addition, Makita announced in 2021 they were quitting the gas powered tool business- which they've done. 

Also, China alone has more than 4-5 Chinese companies making cheap chainsaws under all sorts of random ,generic, western sounding brands.

Much of the stuff on the 'net is flat out factually wrong.


----------



## jolj (Dec 2, 2022)

EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar said:


> Pay attention because this is important- the largest, bolded text in your reply above is "WHERE are Makita chainsaws made", and not "Who makes Sportsman chainsaws"... In this case, if Google told you, Google is wrong about _Sportsman_ having any connection to Makita.
> 
> In addition, Makita announced in 2021 they were quitting the gas powered tool business- which they've done.
> 
> ...


If the net is wrong how do you know all this, are you from China?
Also many saw brands we grew up with have been bought out & there are only a few USA saw companies & I do not care if China has one or twenty factories. Many of the name brand saw companies have saw made in China.


----------



## fields_mj (Dec 2, 2022)

Hermio said:


> I got lucky and got a Stihl MS500i new for $1180 in 2021. I just cut about b6 cords of firewood per year, so I am similar to you. But I like the power. Sure, I could get the job done with a smaller saw. But it is more fun and less fatiguing this way. I use a 20" bar normally, with a 25" bar rarely. I can't really lift chunks bigger than those bars can handle.


Since a 20" bar will handle well over 30", I'd be surprised if any of us could lift one


----------



## fields_mj (Dec 2, 2022)

jolj said:


> Last post AUG.12
> I still want a good high power long lasting chainsaw, BUT I found a log splitter(26tons) used two seasons for $1000.00.
> I bought it, so no money for a big saw before Christmas.
> I found a Sportsman series 20 inch limb saw for $106.00 on black Friday at Tractor Supply Company.
> ...


In my area, used log splitters of that size can normally be found for around $500 so long as you're not in a hurry to get one and not picky about the brand. I gave $475 for my 26 ton splitter 3 years ago. Should have bought one a decade or two sooner...


----------



## sean donato (Dec 2, 2022)

jolj said:


> If the net is wrong how do you know all this, are you from China?
> Also many saw brands we grew up with have been bought out & there are only a few USA saw companies & I do not care if China has one or twenty factories. Many of the name brand saw companies have saw made in China.


He's a troll, challeng him too much and you'll end up on his ignore list.


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 2, 2022)

jolj said:


> If the net is wrong how do you know all this, are you from China?
> Also many saw brands we grew up with have been bought out & there are only a few USA saw companies & I do not care if China has one or twenty factories. Many of the name brand saw companies have saw made in China.


The convo between you and I was NEVER about WHERE a saw was made- it is about you getting bad info on the 'net about a Chinese company's chainsaw being mistaken for a Makita product. My goal was only to inform you of the facts and nothing else, so there's simply no reason for you to get defensive. Enjoy your day.


----------



## jolj (Dec 2, 2022)

sean donato said:


> He's a troll, challeng him too much and you'll end up on his ignore list.


Well, Bless his heart!
His ignore list is fine with me.


----------



## jolj (Dec 2, 2022)

EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar said:


> The convo between you and I was NEVER about WHERE a saw was made- it is about you getting bad info on the 'net about a Chinese company's chainsaw being mistaken for a Makita product. My goal was only to inform you of the facts and nothing else, so there's simply no reason for you to get defensive. Enjoy your day.


Not defensive, still no facts, just what your opinion.
This is the USA, we all have a right to voice our opinion.


----------



## jolj (Dec 2, 2022)

fields_mj said:


> Since a 20" bar will handle well over 30", I'd be surprised if any of us could lift one


I have a 28 year old son, who will do the lifting or (bragging again) I can roll it into my L4701 Kubota Front loader bucket to move it. My sportsmen saw is to take down small trees under 24 inches, it will be a limbing saw when I get the bigger 260 or 365, 500 to big for me. I will post what I get, so all you real timber men can tell me what I did wrong & why.


----------



## jolj (Dec 2, 2022)

fields_mj said:


> In my area, used log splitters of that size can normally be found for around $500 so long as you're not in a hurry to get one and not picky about the brand. I gave $475 for my 26 ton splitter 3 years ago. Should have bought one a decade or two sooner...


To be fair, I did not shop around, I know & trust this guy, so I just bought it.
Glad you can get a better deal, I would have guessed that thing would be higher north of S.C.
It maybe that your county has more used splitters, supply & demand.
But what do I know this is my first one, at sixty I was still using an ax to split wood, if my son use it for ten year it will be worth it.


----------



## Hermio (Dec 2, 2022)

fields_mj said:


> Since a 20" bar will handle well over 30", I'd be surprised if any of us could lift one


True. But I prefer to cut rounds no wider in diameter than the full usable bar length from one side, which would be about 2" shorter than the nominal bar length. 18" is still pretty darned heavy. I recently cut some 23" green hickory; I just used my tractor bucket for that one. I don't need a herniated disc.


----------



## jolj (Dec 2, 2022)

Hermio said:


> True. But I prefer to cut rounds no wider in diameter than the full usable bar length from one side, which would be about 2" shorter than the nominal bar length. 18" is still pretty darned heavy. I recently cut some 23" green hickory; I just used my tractor bucket for that one. I don't need a herniated disc.


Hickory is a dense wood, lumber or BBQ with it?


----------



## Hermio (Dec 2, 2022)

jolj said:


> Hickory is a dense wood, lumber or BBQ with it?


Firewood. We sometimes use a few fallen branches on a grill. We don't make real barbecue, which ideally smokes for 10 or more hours. But a bit of smoke flavor works for hamburgers, steak or grilled chicken.


----------



## sean donato (Dec 2, 2022)

@jolj I was looking at thay sportsman saw you got. Looks more like a redmax clone then a makita, just a guess based on the looks of it. I'd guess it's based off a g5201.


----------



## jolj (Dec 2, 2022)

Is Buffalo a Japanese company?




*The Japanese company* is recognised as the Number 1 total PC peripheral manufacturer in their home country. Headquartered in Japan, BUFFALO has offices in The Netherlands, Ireland, USA and Taiwan.

Is Makita discontinuing gas chainsaws?
Makita, a major power tool company, *will discontinue the production of engine products such as engine mowers, engine chainsaws, and other engine products for garden equipment at the end of March 2022*.


----------



## jolj (Dec 3, 2022)

Went & got the 26 ton with the 6.5 horse OHV engine Splitter.
I told him that at least one person thought I paid to much for a five year old splitter that was used two season, but I think I got a good deal.
He replied that it was only four years old & he split one truck load the first year & a half load the second year.
It fire up the pull & sounds good.


----------



## sundance (Dec 3, 2022)

jolj said:


> Went & got the 26 ton with the 6.5 horse OHV engine Splitter.
> I told him that at least one person thought I paid to much for a five year old splitter that was used two season, but I think I got a good deal.
> He replied that it was only four years old & he split one truck load the first year & a half load the second year.
> It fire up the pull & sounds good.


If you're happy it's a good deal.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 3, 2022)

Yeah thats a cracker of a saw.


----------



## jolj (Dec 3, 2022)

cantoo said:


> Yeah thats a cracker of a saw.



That just what I bought my Sportsman for to fall small 24 inch pine trees.
I will get a better saw next year I do have large oaks that need to come down.


----------



## fields_mj (Dec 5, 2022)

jolj said:


> To be fair, I did not shop around, I know & trust this guy, so I just bought it.
> Glad you can get a better deal, I would have guessed that thing would be higher north of S.C.
> It maybe that your county has more used splitters, supply & demand.
> But what do I know this is my first one, at sixty I was still using an ax to split wood, if my son use it for ten year it will be worth it.


I'm in Indiana, so yeah a little north of you  To be fair, I'm a tight wad. I've always done all of my splitting (mostly Hickory) with a maul and ax. I had been looking at getting a used one for years, so I had a pretty good idea of what I should be able to find if I was patient. When my shoulder started bothering me, I started checking craigslist adds every few weeks. Over the summer I found a 26 ton MTD on the north side of Indy for $475. Not the best brand by any means, but it had been garage kept and well maintained. Its worked great for me ever since, and I haven't had to have my rotator cuff repaired yet


----------



## fields_mj (Dec 5, 2022)

Hermio said:


> True. But I prefer to cut rounds no wider in diameter than the full usable bar length from one side, which would be about 2" shorter than the nominal bar length. 18" is still pretty darned heavy. I recently cut some 23" green hickory; I just used my tractor bucket for that one. I don't need a herniated disc.


Same here, but there's a difference between what I prefer to do and what I have to do  I have big saws available with bigger bars, but unless I'm cutting a lot of stuff that's over 24", or I just want to run one of the big saws to get some hours on it, I make do with an 18" bar. I actually take it a step further and try to keep from using the nose of the bar to do much of the cutting. I've found that the cut slows way down as soon as the nose gets buried in wood. 

Somewhere around 20" is where I draw the line on lifting hickory onto the splitter. I used to cut everything (mostly hickory and Locust) to 24" long, and was dumb enough to lift those into the truck by hand. Now I cut and store everything in 7'- 8' logs until I'm ready to burn it, and move it all with forks on a loader. That really cuts down on how many cuts I'm making in the woods which makes me much more willing to stretch the reach of my 18" bars. When it comes time to buck and split them, I'm at the house so the big saws are right there as needed. If it's going to be a challenge to lift the rounds by hand, its easy enough to grab something with a 28" bar, buck them, and then noodle them into halves, quarters or what ever is needed.


----------

